# figuring things out



## lacrosse (Dec 17, 2009)

ok haven't been on in a long time. things have been good for me up in till the other day some porn was found and i was blamed i know i have lied about it in the past. but i am telling the gods truth about it. i have been trying to show my wife that i have not looked at porn or lied to her but when things like this come up i can see her point. now she will barely talk to me and probably wont for a week or so little chats here and there yes she will do that. i have asked her on a date like she keeps asking me too and now im being told she dont know if she wants too. i have a hard enuf time asking her out as it is this just makes it harder to do that. well i guess im done venting. thanks for your ears


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

So the porn was NOT yours? But your wife doesn't believe you? And now she's resisting or turning away from your advances (that she asked for)? Frustrating.

My only advice would be not to give up trying, not to get angry at her and turn her unjust accusations into just ones. Be the best dang husband you can be and EVENTUALLY she will realize that she's wrong. Doesn't sound fun does it? Sorry.


----------



## lacrosse (Dec 17, 2009)

ty she has told me that she needs time to think we have been separated for some time now so she has moved back to her place to have that time witch is fine i will and do my best to show her i i did not look at that stuff. dont know how im going to do that but will at least giver her my best.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

man grow some balls and tell your wife guys look at porn once in awhile and it has nothing to do with her and dont take it so personal,unless she's a right wing fanatic, just dont get addicted and start ignoring her, stop apologizing and trying to ask her on a date, give her time to cool off, play it cool instead of a wuss


----------



## ozymandias (Sep 22, 2009)

CaliRN said:


> man grow some balls and tell your wife guys look at porn once in awhile and it has nothing to do with her and dont take it so personal,unless she's a right wing fanatic, just dont get addicted and start ignoring her, stop apologizing and trying to ask her on a date, give her time to cool off, play it cool instead of a wuss


Agreed. You might suggest some therapy as well if her aversion to pornography continues to be a problem in your marriage. Self-esteem issues perhaps?


----------



## lovinghimforever (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry dude, but my honest opinion is this: Porn just doesn't pop out on your computer for no apprarent reason. If it did, porn would pop out at me while I was at work. But since I am not LOOKING for it, it doesn't.

Looks like you betrayed her trust again. I've been in her shoes before, so I know exactly how she feels. And yes, I agree, it's something men do but if she has expressed to you that it bothers her, then you should respect her and her feelings.

Good luck man.


----------

